# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Moratoria a los transgénicos en Perú

## AgroFórum.pe

Explicación sobre la ley de moratoria al ingreso de transgénicos al Perú.   Temas similares: Artículo: La moratoria a transgénicos debe mantenerse, por B. Roca-Rey Artículo: ¿Por qué una moratoria a los transgénicos? Artículo: Minag pide que se observe moratoria a transgénicos Artículo: La moratoria a los transgénicos no fue tema de discusión del Gobierno Los agroexportadores no deben preocuparse por ley de moratoria de transgénicos

----------

